# Why do Australian men like Asian women so much?



## Flame (Jan 6, 2014)

*please keep it clean! *


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2014)

>inb4lock


----------



## Flame (Jan 6, 2014)

Veho said:


> >inb4lock


 
people are so immature! why cant they keep a thread clean and civil.


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2014)

Flame said:


> why cant they keep a thread clean and civil.





			
				Ryukouki said:
			
		

> Because this forum has the maturity and decency of an eight year old.




Also,


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 6, 2014)

I only see one Asian there, the rest are like Mexican or something.


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I only see one Asian there, the rest are like Mexican or something.


Especially the Chihuahua.


----------



## Flame (Jan 6, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I only see one Asian there, the rest are like Mexican or something.


 
you would.. with you being from the states and all... you would say Mexicans. you Americunts dont want Mexicans in your country.. but want to bang all Mexican woman. buts thats for another time and another thread.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 6, 2014)

Who *wouldn't* want to bang asian women?


----------



## Flame (Jan 6, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Who *wouldn't* want to bang asian women?


 
the catboy...


----------



## Gahars (Jan 6, 2014)

Because aussies rail-ya?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 6, 2014)

Flame said:


> the catboy...


 
mad gay


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 6, 2014)

Maybe because the Mexicans are so far away that Aussies have to settle for something else. 


Guild McCommunist said:


> I only see one Asian there, the rest are like Mexican or something.


 
Oh very good, Guild; the other two are Filipina. Young Spanish girls are very pretty, but those ladies have slanted eyebrows which are common to that region. I do believe the Chihuahua is American, though.


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > I only see one Asian there, the rest are like Mexican or something.
> ...


 



> The Philippines (/ˈfɪlɨpiːnz/; FI-lə-peenz; Filipino: Pilipinas [ˌpɪlɪˈpinɐs]), officially known as the Republic of the Philippines (Filipino: Repúblika ng Pilipinas), is a sovereign island country in Southeast Asia


----------



## Sop (Jan 7, 2014)

Flame said:


> *please keep it clean! *


 
don't stereotype most people i know dont have asian fetish

except for me


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 7, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 
http://www.countriesquest.com/asia/philippines/history/spanish_settlement_and_rule.htm


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> http://www.countriesquest.com/asia/philippines/history/spanish_settlement_and_rule.htm


Spaniards took the Philippines and towed them away


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 7, 2014)

Veho said:


> Spaniards took the Philippines and towed them away


 
They were like that; they normally killed people that wouldn't convert to their religion. Good thing they lost their power due to a bunch of pirates...


----------

